

Kevin Mitnick signs tell-all book deal - pakafka
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/uber-hacker-kevin-mitnick-signs-tell-all-book-deal-

======
tptacek
Amazing how long you can milk one stupid story. If he gives up the names of
the people that supplied him with his exploit tools --- or even just their
handles --- there will be drama.

------
zandorg
The Kevin Poulsen story is incredible in Jonathan Littman's The Watchman.

